# Kostenloses Windows 10 Upgrade



## Dominik Haubrich (4. August 2015)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein Notebook aus 2007 von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upzugraden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich Windows 10 auf die Hardware auswirkt?


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2015)

Hallo Dominik,

was für ein Zufall - ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen kurzen Kommentar im Internet gelesen, in dem der Autor von seinem erfolgreichen Upgrade eines 2007er Notebooks auf Windows 10 berichtet.
Es hängt natürlich davon ab, ob dein Notebook im Jahre 2007 ein Spitzen- oder eher Mittelklassegerät war.

Wie sind deine Hardware Details?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (4. August 2015)

Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs handelte es sich um ein Mitteklassegerät.

*Samsung R50*

Pentium M 740 / 1.73 GHz
1GB RAM
80 GB HDD
Hast du selbst schon Erfahrungen mit Windows 10 gesammelt?


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2015)

Schau mal hier:




(spul bis zur 4. Minute vor, bei 6:34 zeigt er seine Hardware-Spezifikationen)
Laut diesem Video kann man Windows 10 durchaus auf einem Pentium M 1,73 GHz laufen lassen, manchmal ist es aber nicht ganz so flüssig. Allerdings hat der Autor auch 2 Gigabyte RAM.

Es gibt noch ein Video, welches Windows 10 relativ flüssig auf einem anderen 9 Jahre alten PC zeigt: 




Ein größeres Problem als die CPU ist vielleicht, ob überhaupt noch passende Treiber für Windows 10 angeboten werden. Laut diesem Forumsthread erhält man von Samsung nur XP-Treiber, sodass man für die Treiber auf die Hersteller der einzelnen Hardware-Produkte angewiesen ist. Hierzu könntest du die genauen Bauteile deines PCs herausfinden - entweder per Internet + Modellname oder mit einem Programm, z. B. Speccy - und auf deren Herstellerseiten nach Treibern für Windows 10 suchen.
Du brauchst nicht für alles unbedingt einen extra Treiber des Herstellers, doch zumindest das WLAN-Modul funktioniert laut dem oben verlinkten Forenlink ohne Treiber nicht.



Dominik Haubrich hat gesagt.:


> Hast du selbst schon Erfahrungen mit Windows 10 gesammelt?


Ja, allerdings nur mit den Preview-Versionen in virtuellen Maschinen. Ich warte momentan noch darauf, dass ich das Windows 10-Upgrade sowohl am Desktop-PC als auch am Notebook angeboten bekomme. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich keine Performanceprobleme erwarten werde, da beide System relativ neu sind und mit Windows 8(.1) auch flüssig laufen.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (4. August 2015)

Besten Dank, dann warte ich mal darauf, dass mir das Windows 10 Update seitens Microsoft zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2015)

Du könntest natürlich im Voraus die Technical Preview via Dual Boot installieren und so überprüfen, ob zumindest diese Vorabversion flüssig genug läuft. Anleitungen finden sich zuhauf, hier ist beispielsweise eine: http://www.howtogeek.com/197647/how-to-dual-boot-windows-10-with-windows-7-or-8/

Windows 10 bietet die Option, 30 Tage nach Installation zum vorherigen Windows zurückzukehren. Dies funktioniert, indem das alte System unter C:\Windows.old gespeichert wird. Jedoch würde ich nicht unbedingt darauf vertrauen, sofern du nicht anderweitige Backups besitzt.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (6. August 2015)

Danke dir. So wie es aussieht, scheitert es an der verbauten Grafikkarte "ATI Mobility Radeon X700", mit der Windows 10 ein Problem hat. Ist aber nicht so tragisch, Windows 7 ist ja auch keine schlechte Wahl. Auf meinem neueren Notebook habe ich es seit heute drauf und es gab beim Upgrade keine Probleme. Jetzt erstmal das Startmenü entrümpeln, da ist viel überflüssiger Krempel standardmäßig seitens MS installiert worden


----------



## ComFreek (9. August 2015)

Dominik Haubrich hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt erstmal das Startmenü entrümpeln, da ist viel überflüssiger Krempel standardmäßig seitens MS installiert worden


Heute morgen bekam ich das Upgrade und damit folgende neue Programme:

- 3D Builder - ein Tool zum Bearbeiten von 3D-Modellen mit Möglichkeit die online über Drittanbieter drucken zu lassen
- HD Tune - ein Festplattentool; wurde vielleicht im Zuge der automatischen Treiberinstallation hinzugefügt
- Phone Companion - stürzt beim Start immer ab
- Microsoft Solitaire Collection - ein Teil der guten alten Windows-Spiele in neuer Aufmachung

Du wirst höchstwahrscheinlich noch viel mehr bekommen haben, da du die Windows 8-Standardapps noch nicht hattest (Kamera, Karten usw.).


----------

